# Angelis Nocturnus (Night Angels)



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Just a thread to show you all my WIP with my side-project... 

At this moment in time, am unsure whether to go for a Fallen DA Chapter (sod the fluff, this lot got together or weren't near Caliban at the time of the split)... or have them as a DA Successor Chapter?!

Either way, I'll post pics and progress as I go and very much welcome your comments/flames.

Thanks in advance
PP


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Dreadnought*

Am yet to give this chap a name, and also need to finish painting him... but what do you think so far?


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rhino*

Here's my Rhino:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Whirlwind*

And for your viewing pleasure... my Whirlwind:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Just so you know, you can attach up to 5 images. OR you can upload them to photobucket and embed them in your post.

Good work so far, I'm liking the grey/blue armour colour, very nice! Keep it up!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! 

As for the uploading and pic business... I'm a complete newbie at this stuff. Have got an account on photobucket, but every time I try to upload I get an error message... something about an invalid file.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry mate i was meant to look at that when i popped over last week wasnt i.
oops!unish:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Defiantly like what I am seeing. You managed to get a very even coat of paint which is really nice to see. Did it take you a few goes or was it a pain in the ass? Keep posting on your progress! 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I used the grey foundation paint (adeptus grey I think?!)... I think it was too watery on my first attempt... In total 3x coats was put on. Thanks for the positive comment... as said, it's a side-project so will continue to update asap. Want to get these 3x finished, then complete some infantry as I have approx 4,000pts of models to paint.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Having made a dent on the home decorating project, these guys should be back on the list of things to do! Will be looking at getting them all assembled, swift undercoat and then hopefully their first coat of colour! Watch this space... if you're interested that is!?


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Was going to post a picture of my veteran squad but their arms have fallen off whilst packing stuff away... will re-assemble and post that picture!

Have also got some Forgeworld stuff come through... watch this space!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

ooh was this the secret stuff you ordered ....hmmm!:biggrin:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol... yup it's so secret that when I ask for your help with what I want to do with one or two vehicles... you're not to know about it! 

Dusting off my Delaque gang and making a start on them has hampered this project, but I'm sure it'll be back on track... I mean, how long does it take to paint 10x models? /sigh


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Veterans*

As promised, here are those pre-mentioned veterans, I know they aren't armed correctly to be in a squad of their own but I'm adding to them as and when enough spares can combine to form a veteran.

Edit: As you can see, I've now added their metal shoulders and backpacks... now ready for undercoating!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Devastators*

Here are my current choices of heavy weapon wielding marines... another box of veteran marines should see all of my options covered!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Ravenwing*

Am looking to change the 'Ravenwing' title... just haven't confirmed my decision yet... looking like Dusk/Dawn-wing or Doomwing at the moment!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Tactical Squad*

And here's my current progress on the Chapter's armour colour scheme for infantry... my painting isn't great and these aren't finished but comments are welcomed.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

I must say I'm not unimpressed. Keep it up.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chapter Champion*

Here's my current Chapter Champion, guess he'd also be the Emperor's Champion when representing the Night Angels... if they stay loyal that is! :wink:

Thanks for the comment Shibby! :good:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Terminators*

Will be renaming the 'Deathwing'... but here's the 1st squad, I have 2x more to build but may swap one squad as they're metal and have gone off them.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Dreadnought*

Am yet to have a naming ceremony for this one... but will update the post once he's been initiated into the Chapter.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Night Angels Heroes*

A few familiar faces... I was sure I had the Asmodai model, but can't now find him... so he'll be added soon.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Oooooooohhhhh!!!! Those are some Bad-ass Veterans you have there!!! They just look just awesome....like they are ready for one last desperate mission....

cheers!!! +rep :biggrin:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

They look good. Keep them coming


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Looking great brother. Just one thing, you can't have an assualt cannon in with Assualt Termites. Which, when you think about it, is bullshit.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments there... I'll update the posts when they get a lick of paint!

I play using the Dark Angel Codex, says in there that any Termie may use Lightning Claws and 1x may use an Assault Cannon... unless I've made a mistake somewhere?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice to see you back on the hobby my friend, I know the moving situation has got in the way.
The models are looking good too, especially the Chapter Champion he is sweet +rep


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

:good:


PandaPaws said:


> Thanks for the positive comments there... I'll update the posts when they get a lick of paint!
> 
> I play using the Dark Angel Codex, says in there that any Termie may use Lightning Claws and 1x may use an Assault Cannon... unless I've made a mistake somewhere?


Your right they can pull some mean combos, looking good with the vets always good to see convertsions keep it up


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

These chaps got the chance to don their armour and pit their wits against their long-term friendly foe... the Space Wolves!

Munky's Wolves (not the Chapter name btw) are still being tried and tested pre-new Codex, and I play strictly using the DA Codex... 1500 pts battle and a very narrow victory for the Night Angels, securing one of a possible 4 objectives. Didn't write a battle report, but it would have made for great reading... some close calls, and as always some costly intervention by the Dice Gods!

Have done more work on these chaps... at the moment a squad of AoBR Terminators are getting altered to look less... ermmm... AoBR-like! Pics to follow very soon, have 3x more to do.

Have finished off the Devastator Squad Sgt, and assembled a 2nd Sgt for the 2nd squad... have almost finished 2x Multi-Melta chaps as well.

Hoping to get Asmodai, Command Squad and Assault Terminators soon... as well as looking to create an Azrael conversion model... Belial isn't far from being complete, but can't really do much with Sammael so he'll stay as he is.

So it's all go go go here... and to round things off in a non-related kinda way... my terrain bases have arrived for my Delaque gang so am making a definite start on them Sunday... will post a pic in the relevant thread.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

So Mr Paws whats new with these guys? anything secret gonna pop out the woodwork on thursday???


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol... nope! (

Did have some updated photos to post up but the camera has done a walkabout. Once I've been reunited with it I'll update this post...


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Have found the camera, uploaded the pics to the pc... just awaiting to upload online and then link to this thread! Phew... so much to do, all of that and still find the time to collect candy buckets on WoW! /wink

Will have updated pics as well as two new additions to the Chapter!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*NA Command Rhino*

Here's the first of two new additions to the chapter! I've still to add the rest of the spaced armour, and at present the top section is removable to that I can paint the interior!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*NA Predator*

And here's the second new vehicle... sponsons not yet fitted as still working on them, once that's done the rest of the spaced armour kit will also be fitted.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

im liking the look of this...

i was just wondering, where did you get all the cloaks for your guys as i collect dark angels and i need as many cloaks as possible

+rep by the way for those vets loving them


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the +rep and for the feedback!

The metal cloaked guys came from e-bay, I think GW still sell them also.

The plastic cloaked guys come from the Dark Angels Veteran Squad... approx £12 from GW for 5x chaps, and a load of DA weapons and icons!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*NA Chaplain*

Whilst staring at my codex and a selection of bits and pieces scattered over my table... I decided to make my own Chaplain!

I'll be getting Asmodai as well... as he's Asmodai, and I have an unbuilt Terminator Chaplain to also add!

Look Chaplain-like enough?


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

*Belial*

Once I saw the Forgeworld model for Culln, I knew that he'd be my basis for Belial... however, having used the talents of Munky we got Belial to look like the picture(s) below... unfortunately I later stumbled across a set of really cool menacing looking lighting claws nabbed off Rubystylz... this has led me to want to change Belial so that he can take ownership of these...

Problem... I can't quite get a pose right... so, I've put this out to the Heresy Horde for their input!


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nice mate well done


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

New arrivals:

Sniper Scout Squad
Drop Pod
Fortress of Redemption

Progress pics to follow asap!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Did i see correctly, the dread is one of the old metal dreads? One of my favorite models of all time. Your work looks great so far.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup he's a metal dreadnought... I have 2x more to assemble... total of 4x (1x plastic) in my Chapter so far. A couple of Forgeworld one's are also on the shopping list... however, our gaming groups campaign for 2010 should see my Exodite Eldar make a reappearance... just need to hurry up and move!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Have moved, although not quite as expected... long and difficult story!

Can't recall any new additions to the Chapter, but our gaming group have just kick-started another Tale of Five Gamers. Will update this thread with pictures of assembled models, and fully painted ones. Hopefully, this should be on a fortnightly basis... work permitting!

Thanks for your interest/support/flames etc...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

We need pics, we crave pics please feed us pics!:cray:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Now have a much better camera so will take updated shots of both painting and modelling!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great work here Sir! I really like how you are keeping the army consistent with robes!! Now if you can only find Terminator robes 

Chaosftw


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't see pics.


----------

